# Bentley rims



## maars (Aug 20, 2007)

Seems like the latest trend in Blighty is to fit Bentley GT rims to your Audi...
Here's some on a TT, with a few UK A3 owners busy acquiring them for their cars


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

That is so stupid. The frigging rims themselves are up inside the wheel wells!!
They have ruined a beautiful machine!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

that car has to have air bags. What is worse is the gold MKIV with spokes. I think the rims on the TT are sick.

_Modified by BlownM3 at 5:42 PM 9-7-2007_


_Modified by BlownM3 at 5:43 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## A+ (Apr 26, 2007)

the gold one is an MKIV? I thought it looked like an A4 Avant


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (A+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A+* »_the gold one is an MKIV? I thought it looked like an A4 Avant

yeah I think you might be right. I didn't see it in the last pic.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Bentley rims (maars)*

The gold Audi is a C5 A6...
Here is a silver B5 with the Bentley rims:


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

I thought the B in the centercap always stayed vertical?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

FAIL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## drassy darko (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Bentley rims (maars)*

Hey, I actually just bought an 03 A4 1.8t and was thinking Bentley rims or the Helios off the Phaeton, i know both are 5x112 patterns, but does anyone know if there are any issues with width or offset or anything, or will they fit right on no issues?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Bentley rims (drassy darko)*

oh whaaaaaaaaaaaat
those are sick!


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Bentley rims (Presns3)*

I have to say that I like them on the B5, not as much on the TT.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Bentley rims (maars)*

Wow, that looks frickin' retarded.
Matt


----------



## Tommy1finger (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Bentley rims (Nuke-em)*

LOL, I tink they are hideous, but I do know certain people with mad skillz who would find those wheelz appealing


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Bentley rims (Tommy1finger)*

We put a set of them on a Phaeton last month, which looked great. Not sure about them on a TT like that.
We have some one-piece wheels for sale at the moment, if anyone is interested.


----------

